# Bullets Penetrate Eastham Police Station



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

EASTHAM -- Gunfire erupts outside the Eastham Police Station and several bullets penetrated the building. FOX25's Martin Morenz has the latest.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1208602&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1

EASTHAM -- Someone reportedly in a black car fired three shots into the Eastham Police Department Tuesday night then drove away. No one was injured. Police are investigating.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1207316&version=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

not cool, my grandfather lives in that town by himself...its pathetic when bullshit like that reaches the far end of the cape.....


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Any leads yet?
People don't shoot at a police station and NOT run their mouths to their friends


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just reported on the news that the perp was shot and killed by Eastham police at his house.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man Fatally Wounded After Shots Fired At Police Station *

POSTED: 6:51 am EDT October 18, 2006
UPDATED: 11:14 am EDT October 18, 2006

*EASTHAM, Mass. -- *A man was fatally wounded shortly after shots were fired at the Eastham police station on Cape Cod. 
Eastham police Lt. Kenneth Roderick said that at about 8:20 p.m. Tuesday, someone fired four shots into the front entrance of the police station. No one was reported injured in that shooting. 
However a man was confronted by police about three hours later at a home on Somoset Road. The suspect reportedly was shot, and later was pronounced dead at Cape Cod Hospital in Hyannis.

The dead man's identity has not been released.

No motive has been given for the shootings at the police station.

State police are assisting in the investigation.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man In Cape Police Station Shooting Identified *

*Suspect Was Armed With Semi-Automatic Handgun*

*BOSTON -- *A man suspected of shooting up the front of the Eastham police station was fatally wounded in a confrontation with officers hours later in a wooded area in this Cape Cod community, police said Wednesday.

Chief Richard Hedlund said no one was injured when someone fired at least four shots into the front entrance of the police facility about 8:20 p.m. Tuesday.

Relying on information from family members, police tracked down suspect David Hill, 23, of Eastham, who was confronted by officers about a mile from the police station, according to Cape and Islands District Attorney Michael O'Keefe.

Hill, who was armed with a semiautomatic .40-caliber handgun and wearing a bulletproof vest, was fatally wounded in the confrontation with officers, O'Keefe said.

Police had information from the suspect's mother in Maine through her brother that "the suspect had made a number of statements concerning killing himself, police and taking some hostages," he said.

In addition to the loaded and cocked handgun, police recovered 34 rounds of ammunition from Hill, O'Keefe said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Well quaint little Cape Cod has been steadily going down the drain....


----------

